# Attaching medallions



## RandyL476

Attached a medallion I got when I joined the American National Cane Club to one of my walking sticks I had to bend it around the stick to make it fit right and pre drilled the holes for the brass nails this was the best way I could see how to do it, by the way this is my first time putting one on a stick. I got one more don't know whitch stick I'm going to put it on.


----------



## Rodney

Looks good.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4

RandyL476 said:


> I got one more don't know whitch stick I'm going to put it on.


Maybe save the last one for a future piece?


----------



## Whiteroselad

This looks good to me mate, did you oil over the medallion or fit it after the stick was finished? N.


----------



## RandyL476

Whiteroselad said:


> This looks good to me mate, did you oil over the medallion or fit it after the stick was finished? N.


The medallion was put on after the stick was finished


----------



## CAS14

RandyL476 said:


> Attached a medallion I got when I joined the American National Cane Club to one of my walking sticks I had to bend it around the stick to make it fit right and pre drilled the holes for the brass nails this was the best way I could see how to do it, by the way this is my first time putting one on a stick. I got one more don't know whitch stick I'm going to put it on.


Similarly, I had duplicate dog tags made, and attached one to several of my early sticks.

http://walkingstickforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_36/gallery_11_36_60633.jpg

I'll probably do more in the future. This is problematic for today's warriors, as I believe that their SSN may be their service number. Years ago this wasn't the case, and so I'm not compromising confidential information.


----------



## Rodney

The dog tags are a good idea for service men except the part about their SSN being on them. Is there anyone that can make replica tags with just their name on them? Might be a good way to personalize a stick.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14

Rodney said:


> The dog tags are a good idea for service men except the part about their SSN being on them. Is there anyone that can make replica tags with just their name on them? Might be a good way to personalize a stick.
> Rodney


I purchased mine from "Sgt. Grit" or www.grunt.com.

You tell them what to put on them and what type of metal finish. A hole is on one end for the chain, so I drilled a hole on the opposite end. Before bending around the unfinished stick, I roughed up the back of the dogtag for better epoxy adhesion. They're "screwed and glued."

The letters are punched from the opposite side as my 1966 dogtags.


----------



## CV3

I have used medallions for many veteran canes. I get them on Amazon. Just put "walking stick medallions" in Amazon search.

By State. http://hikeamerica.com/Products/medallion_list.php


----------

